# Windows



## Anonyme (8 Février 2004)

Je veut graver un cd avec des vidéos et des images directement avec le finder...
Une foit gravé, sera t-il lisible par un pc?????
Merci!


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (10 Février 2004)

Non. Le finder grave au format HFS+ (mac). Il faut graver soit au format "hybride mac/PC", soit au format ISO 9660...

l'idéal est Toast, mais il est assez cher... Sinon, pour les softs gratuits, fais une petite recherche sur versiontracker.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2004)

Sur MacBidouille, je me suis fait dire que ce serait lisible???


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Février 2004)

Vash | Love &amp a dit:


> Non. Le finder grave au format HFS+ (mac).


Non.
Le Finder grave au format ISO 9660, il suffit de simuler une gravure pour avoir une confirmation :





.

Ca doit aussi être précisé dans l'aide Mac pour les personnes chez qui elle fonctionne.


----------



## Marcant (11 Février 2004)

le mieux c toast 6, tu peux graver des films, photos sur ton mac et les lire sur un pc !


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (12 Février 2004)

Beuh... Je croyais que le finder gravait en HFS + ? Ceci dit, ça fait trèèèèès longtemps que je n'ai pas gavé avec autre chose que toast...


----------

